

Show HN: Sendloop.com - An easier way to set your SaaS email schedule - sendloop
http://sendloop.com/engage/

======
sendloop
If you are a SaaS owner, you can easily track your users and setup different
"smart" emails to be sent to the right person at the right time;

\- Sending a "come back" email to slipping away users

\- Sending "Getting Started" email series to users who are in trial period

\- Sending "Welcome" email to new users

\- Sending "Share your thoughts with us" email to "loyal users"

These are just examples, you are limitless.

Sendloop Engage aims to maximize your SaaS business retention and engagement
rates.

------
userguidez
Cool... What if I'm building a desktop or iOS app? Any way to add user profile
other than JS widget?

~~~
sendloop
Sendloop Engage has a REST API which means you can integrate to your web based
app, desktop app, iOS app or any other platform which can communicate with a
REST API.

